# BioShock 1-Problem



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben ein altbekanntes BioShock 1-Problem (Steamversion auf Windows 7!). Das Spiel startet und hängt sich jedes Mal an unterschiedlichen Stellen auf. 

Anders als bei vielen anderen konnten wir BioShock schon spielen. Erst heute ließ es sich nicht mehr weiter als bis zum Menü starten. Spielstände löschen, mehrfacher Neustart brachte alles nichts. Dann versuchten wir es mit einer Kompatibilitätsänderung und den Berechtigungseinstellungen (als Admin ausführen). Nach einem der vielen Neustarts meldete Steam, es könne nicht mehr geöffnet werden aufgrund genau dieser Änderungen (ist doch eigentlich auch nicht normal?). Also alles wieder umgestellt, es lief soweit, komischerweise nicht im Vollbild. Wir konnten ein neues Spiel innerhalb BioShock starten und waren bereits mit dem Flugzeug abgestürzt, doch dann wagten wir es, auf Vollbild umstellen zu wollen (wie konnten wir nur?! ). Jetzt war das Spiel beleidigt und schmierte wieder ab.

Als wir es erneut versuchten, kamen wir immer wieder bis in die Optionen, bei diversen Umstellungen bzw. neuen Spielständen das übliche Problem.
Also Suche im Internet nach Lösungen, wir fanden einen Tipp, laut dem es hilfreich sei, den Soundmix zu deaktivieren. Der erschien gar nicht erst, auch nach verschiedenen Anleitungen. Also wieder im Internet geschaut, einige Seiten gefunden, auf denen erklärt wurde, man müsse einen Audio-Manager (meistens Realtek) installieren, auch dies befolgt, brachte aber nichts, Soundmix erschien immer noch nicht in der Liste. Wir wissen von dem Problem mit den Windows-Treibern, hilft uns jetzt aber auch nicht weiter, da wir den PC nicht komplett „umbauen“ wollen und können. 

Uns ist bewusst, dass schon viele, viele in etlichen Foren etc. nach Lösungen gefragt haben, aber exakt unser Problem hatte scheinbar niemand, da bei uns das Spiel ja bereits zuvor lief.
Sorry, dass es so ewig lang geworden ist 

Danke schonmal im Voraus

( Bitte, Bitte, Bitte, Hilfe!! ( )


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Wird schwer sein das ganze zu fixen, wenn du online nichts gefunden hast. Habt ihr es schon reinstalliert oder mit Hilfe von Steam die Dateien untersucht.

P.S. Warum postest du das in den Online Bereich?


----------



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Nein, die Reinstallation wäre unsere letzte mögliche Idee, wollten aber erstmal schauen, ob nicht noch irgendjemand einen Lösungsvorschlag hat, den wir vllt übersehen haben. Das mit den Steam-Dateien werden wir noch testen, danke dafür 

PS: Sorry, sind neu, haben keine Ahnung von nix. Dachten, würde zu Online gehören, da es über Steam läuft. Wo müssten es denn eigentlich rein?


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Falls ihr nicht wisst wie die Dateiverifizierung von bei Steam funktioniert: Rechtsklick auf Bioshock > Eigenschften > Lokale Dateien > Letzte Option auswählen. Keine Ahnung wie die im deutschen Steam heißt. Im englischen is es  "Verify integrity of game cache". 

Hätte es eher in "Hilfe zu Software-Problemen" oder "Action" gepostet


----------



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank, haben das jetzt gemacht, kam nur die Meldung, dass es erfolgreich war, nicht, ob jetzt alles in Ordnung oder etwas defekt ist. Was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr das gemacht habt einfach mal starten. Wenns nicht fuktioniert würd ich reinstallieren.


----------



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Äh... ging leider wieder nich. Egal, werden jetzt erstmal noch abwarten und schauen, ob nicht vllt jemand anderes noch ne Idee hat, ansonsten werden wir es einfach reinstallieren. Und Dankeschön !


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Nur so ne Frage:Warum sträubt ihr euch vor der Reinstallation?


----------



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Naja.. wir ham ja nix dagegen, aber das Internet dort, wo wir gerade sind, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der Burner und nach unseren Erfahrungen bei der ersten Installation würde das ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern. Außerdem haben wir gelesen, man könne BioShock irgendwie nur zweimal installieren, danach geht das nicht mehr, wegen Schutz und so...


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr es auf Steam habt, gibt es so einen Schutz eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

also im Action Forum passt das schon. Es gibt eine Grafikoption in Bioshock ich glaub "Nachbearbeitung" "Post Processing" Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, dass es mir immer abgestürzt ist. Probiert doch einfach mal in den Grafikoptionen Post Processing auszuschalten. BTW habt ihr Vertical Sync ein oder ausgeschaltet? Auch mal ausschalten. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja. 

Welchen Grafikkarten treiber nutzt ihr? Vielleicht mal ne andere Version ausprobieren. 


Könnt ihr mal eure Rechnerkonfig posten, was ihr für nen PC habt? 

Gruß


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2013)

Möglicher Fix: "-dx9" an die Kommandozile anfügen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuisaB (17. Februar 2013)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten ( auch an Crysisheld für die Mühe! )

Das mit dem -dx9 haben wir teilweise auch schon gelesen, nur hatten keine Ahnung wo wir das umstellen können Mit dem Bild hats super geklappt, vielen vielen Dank und das Spiel läuft jetzt auch wieder  Komisch nur, dass es früher auf dx10 lief und plötzlich nicht mehr.. Vielen lieben Dank, das hat uns wirklich gerettet


----------

